# New Arrival Smiths De Luxe 15 Jewels Do You Know The Year



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just came in post today smiths de luxe 15 jewls mans watch, runs very well and keeping good time the case is worn face has some ageing nice blued hands and sub dial which i like and a nice loud tick that i like. if you know the year please let me know am just geting in to the wind up and autos more now as i have a lot quartz watches so time a chang all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

HI Woody

I am not familiar with that model or brand, but by judging the dial, numerals, hands & subdial I would make a guess at early 1950's, hopefully someone can help further,

good luck & nice watch

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> HI Woody
> 
> I am not familiar with that model or brand, but by judging the dial, numerals, hands & subdial I would make a guess at early 1950's, hopefully someone can help further,
> 
> ...


hi thanks for the info all the best woody77.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

very nice woody it looks the bees kneese .....H.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Most likely early to mid fifties Woody, maybe made at Cheltenham in a very early "clean room" facility - using a slight positive air pressure system to keep out dust to the assembly area.

SMITHS were a very large company when I worked for them, 27 plants, and many thousands of employees, but not all making timepieces obviously. At the time, the *only* company worldwide who made all of their timepieces "in house" except for hairsprings and some balance wheels, all parts, cases, etc., even down to packaging, boxes, printing and display materials for retailers were made in some part of the SMITHS organisation.

Google on "Anglo-Celtic Watch Company" for just some of the history of this British company - ultimately somewhat shafted by the government of the day who instead put money into the British Car Industry - remember when we had that?

:weed:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

mel said:


> Most likely early to mid fifties Woody, maybe made at Cheltenham in a very early "clean room" facility - using a slight positive air pressure system to keep out dust to the assembly area.
> 
> SMITHS were a very large company when I worked for them, 27 plants, and many thousands of employees, but not all making timepieces obviously. At the time, the *only* company worldwide who made all of their timepieces "in house" except for hairsprings and some balance wheels, all parts, cases, etc., even down to packaging, boxes, printing and display materials for retailers were made in some part of the SMITHS organisation.
> 
> ...


hi thanks for the info mel and look what hapend in the we got bl cars and that was the end .all the best woody77.


----------

